# Superdoos



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

Does anyone know where you can buy superdoos.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I do have a quick question, do you prefer them to hollow tubes? How do you present them?

I'll look around the net.


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

You may already know but Venom makes them. I'm sure you can buy them off of their website but it probably isn't the best price. There is a boatshop in Tusky that usually has the Venom tubes in stock and I think he also carries some superdo's also. Can't bet my life on it though.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

What's a superdoo?


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

I have not heard that term in a long time. Its been years since I used them or seen them. I'm sure I have some buried away somewhere. They sure was a hot bait 10 + years ago. Since all the others tubes became popular they kinda went away. I did remember seeing them somewhere but under a different name.


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

A fishing buddy asked me about them so I thought I would post it. Like anything else it had its day and since the tube has become so popular it might be good to give them a try. There is a fellow still using them from his original supply and has been doing well. As far as how you rig them, most people use them on a texas rig. Thanks for the info and I will check with Rick in Tusky and look on-line at Venom.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I no longer stock hem but order them for customers. Colors available are:
Salt & Pepper
Chartreuse Pepper
Tequila Sunrise
Pumpkin Pepper
Brown over Orange
Black over Pearl
June Bug
Red Shad
Catawba
Rootbeer Pepper
Rootbeer Pepper/Green Flake
Watermelonseed
Pumpkin Pepper/Chartreuse
Smoke Pepper
Smoke/Blue Flake
I sell them for $3.99 for a 20 count pack or $15.99 for a 100 count pack.


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Do they only come in one length? I'm thinking 3". Do they make them bigger, If so I might be interested in purchasing some. Tks


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

here venoms link http://www.venomlures.com/vplastics/superdo.htm


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I get the 4".


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Here is a trick that I have used before on bass. I fish clear lakes in WV and can usually see the bass before I ever make a cast. I started turning the superdoos around and hooking them backwards. The skirt would be at the head of the lure. I never used weight even in water that was 10'+. What this did was allow me to give the fish a different look and slow my presentation down. The fish would almost always take it when it was setting still, not on the fall. 
I always like the color pumpkin and pearl, just have not been able to find them anymore. I will look up the site and see if they still make this color.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

If you're looking for a good tube, Ohio Pro Lures makes an awesome PHAT tube for Lake Erie smallies.

Here's the link- http://www.ohioprolure.com/tubes_home.htm
The picture doesn't do them justice. These are some fat tubes.

And I'm not associated with them in ANY way except I but his 1/8 and 1/16oz jigs for walleyes. It's hard to find a small jig with a big hook on them.


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

thanks for the venom site i just might have to order some. Thanks They use to be a hot little bait.


----------

